# Restaurants - in general



## doodles (9 Feb 2009)

Given the state of our economy and the fact that people here are lying low and not going out as much, you'd think that restaurants who aren't doing a lot of business would be drumming up special menus at decent prices to encourage business - but a lot of them that we've been too lately don't seem to realize there is recession on right now.

For example about a week ago a friend and I visited a local restaurant - got there around 7pm and we were the only two in this normally busy place. It's one of the more expensive places in town and it was a Thursday so we were really surprised it was empty but put it down to the fact that it was still early. We left just after 9.30pm and still no one had come/gone during our entire time there! No one. Waiter was nice but bill was over 90E for one starter, two mains, one dessert and one bottle of wine. We weren't offered an after-dinner drink. Personally, after having been away recently and seeing offers in tourist locations vying for diners, you would think that this would have trickled down to towns throughout this country. This place did nothing to encourage us to go back. Yes, the food was good, but I would definitely go someplace next time that was offering better value for money - ie, a cheaper dinner.

Having said all of the above, I know many top-notch restaurants in Dublin are actioning the climate now and doing 20E lunches for gourmet food prepared by chefs from around the world. Why can't this be the case for some local places - do they think they are above the recession? I just find that things in the country went from a scale of no restaurants (except for pub food) to having a good selection at high prices. Restaurants need to be offering 'sales' (ie, dinner for two with wine for 50e) or some will be going out of business shortly. A few takeaways in town have had coupons circulated in our letterboxes offering deals; why can't restaurants offer the same to their customers? What are your thoughts? Do you agree that the mark-up on wine/alcohol is excessive, menu prices too high? Would you go out more if you could get a dinner for two with a bottle of wine for 50e or under, better yet 40e or under? I, for one, would definitely dine out each weekend if I could get that - but when you factor in the cost of a babysitter, taxi, drink or two after dinner a night into our local town (not Dublin city) could cost over 150e - which IMO is way too much.


----------



## limerick123 (10 Feb 2009)

this is in the wrong forum


----------



## joer (27 Feb 2009)

Try findarestaurant.ie. Pick any town and look at the reviews.I agree though, not enough is been done to entice people in. We would nearly go for an early bird menu as its better value, at least until  the prices improve.Its bad enough going to a place when there in no one else there but there is no excuse for bad service.There wont always be a recession,i hope.


----------



## falabo (27 Feb 2009)

The price of food (and especially wine!) in restaurants here is something that shocked me when I moved here 9 years ago. (and the knackers not saying hello, thank you and goodbye at the check out of supermarkets).

I completely agreed with you, why do places in country towns ans isolated places think they dont have to drop their prices?!

Hello ??!! they'll probably be a lot more affected by this depression (come on government don't be afraid to call it as such) than restaurants in cities ...

When I go to France, I can eat in a very very decent place, 3 course meal for 2 and a bottle of wine for 50e.

My parents orgabise diners with theircolleagues every month, set menu but choice of 2 main courses, price is agreed with the restaurant in advance: starter, main course, dessert, cheese, dessert, coffee and hal o fbottle of wine each ... for 25 euro a head. This is in the center of a kajor city withy a table nicely dressed...

This mentality of everyone ripping everyone else off now must end now. boycott those retaurants thinking they can charge you 25e for a steak or 20e for fajitas.

I already started doing so.


----------



## annfield (27 Feb 2009)

We went to a restaurant one thursday night, which was very quiet. I arrived arround 9pm, a lady greeted us and when we asked for a table for two, she said '' have you a reservation'' we nearly burst out laughing


----------



## kingfo (28 Feb 2009)

There is a well known hotel in Maynooth offering egg and chips on the bar food menu for ,and I kid you not , 12.95 euro, kill the chicken that laid the golden egg I say.


----------



## Caveat (28 Feb 2009)

falabo said:


> (and the knackers not saying hello, thank you and goodbye at the check out of supermarkets).



I think this description is highly inappropriate - not to mention a gross generalisation.



> ...why do places in country towns ans isolated places think they dont have to drop their prices?!



Not my experience at all as it happens. I've come across plenty of reduced prices/deals/early bird options etc 



> When I go to France, I can eat in a very very decent place, 3 course meal for 2 and a bottle of wine for 50e.



Pointless comparison really - lower wage costs, lower overheads, lower insurance etc etc.  Using this logic I could get a lovely meal for much less in Guatemala.



> ...boycott those retaurants thinking they can charge you 25e for a steak or 20e for fajitas.



I dunno. I've paid money like that for a steak - if it's an excellent steak I've no problem with that - if it's only average or worse then I certainly wouldn't consider it again.  Fajitas at €20 though is a bit of a joke no matter how good they are.


----------



## astraclub (1 Mar 2009)

annfield said:


> We went to a restaurant one thursday night, which was very quiet. I arrived arround 9pm, a lady greeted us and when we asked for a table for two, she said '' have you a reservation'' we nearly burst out laughing


 
Maybe she had 1 table reserved and wanted to ask if you are the same person so that she could offer you reserved seat, she is not brainless either, n
never underestimate others


----------



## sharma (12 Apr 2009)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *annfield* http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=818660#post818660
> _We went to a restaurant one thursday night, which was very quiet. I arrived arround 9pm, a lady greeted us and when we asked for a table for two, she said '' have you a reservation'' we nearly burst out laughing_


i agreed with astraclub, she may had a table reserved, would like to know if u were the one. i dont think u need to be that smart , she's doing her job right.


----------

